# Callaway Golf has won a patent infringement



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Callaway Golf has won a patent infringement case against Acushnet, the maker of the popular Titleist Pro V1 ball. 

MORE


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Golfbum said:


> Callaway Golf has won a patent infringement case against Acushnet, the maker of the popular Titleist Pro V1 ball.
> 
> MORE


From the comments of both parties, you can't tell who won. The split decision leaves a lot of wiggle room (read "appeal") for Titleist yet I'm thinking.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 22, 2007)

hmmm...doesn't sound so black and white to me.


----------

